# 79 Degree Water Temps In November



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

This has to be a record warm temperature for West Bay/Galveston Bay. The 19 days straight with water at or over the bulkheads may also be a record.

I do like wet wading in November, but would gladly put on the waders for two days of 30 mph North winds and a temp drop into the 50's.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

We're in Texas man... Next week the temp will drop to 35 degrees and 20mph winds with a 3ft chop, the day after that he temp will be 85 degrees, 3mph wind, and glass flat bays. Mother nature loves playing with Texas


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Saw up to 83 in some spots of Trinity bay Friday. Unreal.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

All I can figure about the tides are these three factors. The fall equinox contributed to it, and was 9/22/16, full and dark moons, and a constant Easterly factor in the winds which will continue until a week for tomorrow.

dk2429, I know the cliche about Texas weather, but I'm an old man and don't remember the water ever being this warm in November.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Full moon and more bull tides. The Water temp did drop from last weekends 76-78 to 66-67 yesterday morning.

Now if the #@#$* East, ENE, and NE wind would stop it would sure make me happy.


----------

